
Burger King makes an ad about Net Neutrality - s9ix
http://www.adweek.com/creativity/burger-king-deviously-explains-net-neutrality-by-making-people-wait-longer-for-whoppers/
======
akkat
This ad only makes it seem ridiculous because of the high prices of the
hamburgers. However there are places such as Amazon that charge extra for
faster delivery. Net neutrality may be right, but the ad misses the point.

------
craftyguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226830)

------
kicarus
I'm sure this is staged, but it's a pretty funny comparison nonetheless.

